# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  ایجاد فایل آفیس

## mammut2007

سلام به همگی. ببخشید این سوالو اینجا مطرح میکنم ولی خیلی مهمه
میخام خروجی بعضی نرم افزار ها رو به فایل word یا اکسل بفرستم یا در واقع از اونا یک فایل word یا اکسل تولید کنم. مثل pdfmachine که امکان فرستادن خروجی برنامه به یک فایل pdf  میده. چطوری میشه این کارو کرد؟

----------


## sarasara

منظورتون از بعضی نرم افزارها چیه؟؟؟ اگه برنامه هایی هست که خودت نوشتی بهتره تو قسمت مباحث برنامه نویسی جستجو کنی اما اگه منظورت SharePoint هست که  SharePoint امکان خروجی از لیست ها و کتابخانه در excel و access رو داره.

----------


## mammut2007

> منظورتون از بعضی نرم افزارها چیه؟؟؟ اگه برنامه هایی هست که خودت نوشتی بهتره تو قسمت مباحث برنامه نویسی جستجو کنی اما اگه منظورت SharePoint هست که  SharePoint امکان خروجی از لیست ها و کتابخانه در excel و access رو داره.


منظورم اینه که هر نرم افزاری که قابلیت پرینت رو داشته باشه، بتونه خروجی رو به اکسل یا word بفرسته.

----------

